# USCG Cutter Taney by Revell



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This isn't an aircraft but it is military.
I first built this model in the 1960s and most likely blew it up in a nearby canal after a while. Well I have now built it again, complete with it's molded on railings, and coiled ropes. This kit has aged well and did not have all of the usual ejector pin bumps ( It does have some) and heavy flash that some of the other older Revell ship models. My intention was not to remove all the railings and details and then spend more on PE than I did on the model itself but rather build it as I did long ago except that I hope I did a better job this time around. I still have the rigging to add and some weathering but that will be it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice build. The Taney is one of the better old Revell box scale ships. It looks nice in white !


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, I have now weathered the model and I have mixed feelings about the results. The model if built straight from the box represents the ship as it appeared in the late 1940's or early 1950's after the extra 5" turrets were removed but before the modernization we see on the ship in Baltimore harbor. That also means it was still on active duty and might weather up if on a deployment. Coast Guard Cutters that spend most of their time tied up at a pier and only venture out to sea occasionally, from what I have observed, stay very clean and rust free.
So I have assumed that the Taney during the 1950's would have deployed on extended cruises and probably rusted up to a fair degree. But I think maybe I over did it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think she looks pretty nice. The weathering helps break up the stark white (not that a clean ship is bad either).


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

For the age of the Kit, you have really done a nice job on her.....CHeers mark


----------

